# Red cactus cigar



## maxman400 (Aug 2, 2009)

This Is my first casting using NewLondon88's risen saving cigar mold, and true to his word it only took 1 oz. of Alumilite to fill the mold. turning time was cut in half due to not having to cut a lot of extra away. I used cactus wrapped around the tubes (painted black) and red Alumilite. Like i said this is the first, so there is room adjustments. Any comments are welcome, Thanks for looking.:smile-big:


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that turned out very great!  Did you paint the tubes?  I'll have to look into those molds.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I panted them black.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice casting job.  The pen is beautiful.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks really great.  You also saved the time of having to drill and fuss with painting and gluing!  Well..you still had to paint, but ya'll know what I mean..by casing a painted tube, it's sure to be flawless inside.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it.  Very dramatic looking.

  -Barry


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice, I like the colors and the veins of the cactus.  
The mold seems like a great time saver.  I hope to try one in the future.


----------



## YORKGUM (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet pen.


----------



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

very impressive cast


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2009)

Maxman,
That pen turned out terrific.  Great job.  I just used one of Charlies blanks that were cast in the resin saver mold.  No leakage inside the tubes.  Just lightly face the ends and go, go, go.  It was the first tubed pen in a few months. I like the red alumilite.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2009)

Max did you use a pressure pot? I love the pen you made!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Max did you use a pressure pot? I love the pen you made!



I did but after talking to Newlondon88 he told me that I did not need to crank up the pressure as high as I did (60 psi) because it pushed some of my resin in to the tubes. He suggested that I only go to 25 psi or none at all. I am going to try this on my next one.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW,,,boooootiful


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dayam...!    Cactus right out of the gate?
That looks sharp!


----------

